# Avant garde



## hughjassman (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish there would be a section for Avant Garde only.... this kind of music does not fit any other kind....and it upsets people to talk about it.

I love it and thats the only thing I want to talk about.

Recently I listened to Sofia Gubaidulina
Quartet #4 (1993)
Kronos Quartet

And now I am starving for more info.... I need a list of futurists and surrealist in the classical sense. A history is essential, where can I find such a thing?

No Google does not work for me because it takes too long.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

A history of the _avant garde?_ Isn't that a bit of an oxymoron? It all depends upon what you consider "avant garde". Mozart and Beethoven were once "avant garde". Sofia Gubaidulina and Kryzysztof Penderecki are now "old masters"... as are Philip Glass, John Adams, and Arvo Part. Takemitsu? Osvaldo Golijov? Tan Dun?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

hughjassman said:


> I wish there would be a section for Avant Garde only.... this kind of music does not fit any other kind....and it upsets people to talk about it.


It doesn't upset me, because you won't hear me talking about it.  You might want to talk to Andre. He's into Avant-Garde.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

hughjassman said:


> I wish there would be a section for Avant Garde only.... this kind of music does not fit any other kind....and it upsets people to talk about it.
> 
> I love it and thats the only thing I want to talk about.
> 
> ...


If you want to use that kind of example then modern classical music blurs into the avant-garde and has been doing so for quite a while, probably most of the last century. A string quartet is a classical genre and it uses classical instruments.

You could maybe look at experimental music which doesn't use classical instruments or forms and then look at that as a separate area to study. That music probably has interacted with classical and other kinds of music too though at times. Music - like other arts - likes to transcend boundaries.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Why are you responding to a 1 year old thread to people who don't exist on this forum anymore


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I didn't realise it was that old, but anyway I think I had something new and relevant to say on it so I don't see why it matters really.


----------

